# What happens if you inject water with a needle on yourself?



## Vieope (Mar 19, 2008)

_
Do you think it is bad or good? Where would it go? Evaporate or move inside of organs? The body is mostly water. 

_


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 19, 2008)

Is it radioactive water?


----------



## Vieope (Mar 19, 2008)

_Normal water. Water that you drink. _


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 19, 2008)

So no chance for Aquaman then eh?


----------



## Vieope (Mar 19, 2008)

_  !_


----------



## maniclion (Mar 19, 2008)

Same as an IV


----------



## Vieope (Mar 19, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Same as an IV



_What do you mean?_


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 19, 2008)

an intravenous drip that you get when at a hospital


----------



## maniclion (Mar 19, 2008)

Unless you inject a lot of water then you may die of water intoxication, heroin users mix their junk with water all the time do they not?


----------



## Vieope (Mar 19, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> an intravenous drip that you get when at a hospital



_I dont understand why it is the same. _


----------



## Vieope (Mar 19, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Unless you inject a lot of water then you may die of water intoxication, heroin users mix their junk with water all the time do they not?



_But dont they put it in the vein?
I dont mean in it but outside like when people put that oil to look like they have bigger muscles. _


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 19, 2008)

iv solution is usually Saline, with electrolytes and salts.  Basically water.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 19, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> iv solution is usually Saline, with electrolytes and salts.  Basically water.


_Not IV but in the muscle or between I forget how you can that type of injection._


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 19, 2008)

*What happens if you inject water with a needle on yourself? *


Get a towel and quit crying.

IM injection? IV? How many cc's? Was it bottled water, city water or Holy Water? Did you purge the air out of the syringe? Was it a sterile syringe?What were you wearing at the time? How many languages do you speak? 

By the time you read this, you will either have died from an embolism, or your body has done away with the miniscule amount of water you injected.

Stop playing with needles.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 19, 2008)

_I didnt inject anything. Only wondering about it. Two languages.

Embolism? Really? Does water cause that? But it is water! Dont tell me to stop playing with needles.  _


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 19, 2008)

hey leave us synthol users alone. i am just trieng to get a big ole bubble butt.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 19, 2008)

Vieope said:


> _
> Embolism? Really? Does water cause that? But it is water! Dont tell me to stop playing with needles.  _



Nah, air causes it. But it takes a great deal and in most cases it breaks up in the bloodstream before it reaches the heart, assuming that the injection was done somewhere else.

Okay, suit yourself......go play with a freakin' needle.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 19, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Nah, air causes it.



_Really? Why dont people die of embolism everyday? Since the body is mostly water and it evaporates. Do you think water evaporates inside of your body? So the evaporated air would cause it. _


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 19, 2008)

Air embolism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Mar 24, 2008)

This is like asking why the friggin sky is blue or why does dirt taste like dirt.  LOL  

Do you sit around and wonder this shit up Vieope? lol


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 24, 2008)

If you injected it on yourself you would probably get wet.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 24, 2008)

You'd have to be more specific, but basically, unless a doctor does it to you don't do it!


----------



## Mudge (Mar 24, 2008)

BUSTINOUT said:


> Do you sit around and wonder this shit up Vieope? lol



Did you get the memo? Yeah, I think this is what he does.


----------



## Getbig82 (Mar 25, 2008)

Depends what day you inject it.(just a joke)


----------



## crazyknox (Apr 4, 2008)

*Wtf?*

It will cause a temporary knot (water mass, bubble) under your skin/muscle until your body absorbs it.  This is what happens when a junkie misses the vein.  They would be above the muscle and right below the skin.  Eventually, it will absorb into the body.  

I don't see how this could be good...So, I will give the educated opinion of "It's not good".


----------

